

Startup Design Buffet – We'll design anything in 3 days for $179 - Felix21
http://www.startupdesignbuffet.com

======
chazu
No portfolio? I'd be interested in the service if there were samples of work
available to view, certainly.

~~~
Felix21
Thanks a lot for your feedback.

Our first few projects are just coming through now, so I'll update the
homepage in a few days, when we have enough work samples for a portfolio.

------
Giorgi
What about whole webpage?

~~~
Felix21
We can do your whole webpage. $179 for the first page, then $100/page after
that.

